# Samba 3.3.9 and pam_winbind.so not found



## seanthingee (Dec 3, 2009)

Anyone having trouble with Samba 3.3.9 and pam_winbind.so? The pam_winbind.so file is there but PAM complains that it's not there.


```
# tail -f /var/log/messages
Dec  3 11:34:49 garett sshd[16712]: in openpam_load_module(): no /usr/local/lib/pam_winbind.so found
Dec  3 11:34:49 garett sshd[16712]: fatal: PAM: initialisation failed
```


```
# ls -l /usr/local/lib/pam_winbind.so
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  104824 Dec  3 11:22 /usr/local/lib/pam_winbind.so
```

I'm running FreeBSD 7.2 and Samba 3.2.15 works ok. I did find this during my googling that matches the problem: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2009-March/053542.html

Is there anything I can do to fix or debug this more?

Thanks,

Sean


----------

